# Casting rod guide spacing



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

I am in the process of building a 6ft9in rod its a mhx mb812xf, i am trying to figure out a good guide spacing for a normal setup not the acid wrap or whatever its called, i used the crb guide spacing chart and got the measurements divided out between the 6ft6 and 7ft rod spacing but it doesnt seem right, maybe im doing this all wrong but i taped the guides on and tried a load test and the fishin line was dipin below the blank is this normal or am i just off on the spacing, i even tried adding another guide but still doesnt seem right..... this is my first casting build and my 4th rod any help appreciated.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Spacing guide charts don't really work....at least to me they don't. Look up static testing and that is how you lay the guides out properly. Each designed blank is different so the position of the guides will be different depending on what the blank needs to follow the loaded curvature of the rod. 

I am over in Laporte if you are close to the area and need some help. Static test is the key


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

You do great thread work. What size guides and brand are you going with? The spacing is dependent on the guide height and ring size.


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

Not sure on the brand look to b 1 12 and 7 look to b an 8 forgive me im new to this


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

The guide ring is measured in milometers (mm). Your best bet is to measure the guide placement on an existing rod with guides that are similar to the ones you have. Take your tape measure into a store that sells fishing rods and measure the guide placement on similar type rods. This is the fastest way for you to do it. This video will show you how to measure guides; 



How many guides are you going to use? What is the distance of the stripper guide from the tip top going to be? The stripper on a medium baitcaster should be 20 " to 22" from the level wind on the reel. If you tell me how many guides and the distance of the stripper from the tip top I can give you a reasonable guide spacing.


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

Fishsurfer said:


> The guide ring is measured in milometers (mm). Your best bet is to measure the guide placement on an existing rod with guides that are similar to the ones you have. Take your tape measure into a store that sells fishing rods and measure the guide placement on similar type rods. This is the fastest way for you to do it. This video will show you how to measure guides;
> 
> 
> 
> How many guides are you going to use? What is the distance of the stripper guide from the tip top going to be? The stripper on a medium baitcaster should be 20 " to 22" from the level wind on the reel. If you tell me how many guides and the distance of the stripper from the tip top I can give you a reasonable guide spacing.


Ok so i have and 8mm stripper guide its 8mm x 8mm, then 1 6mm and 5 5mm, then a 5 mm tip top---heres what i have setup now from tip top 4 1/2" (line touches blank with slight static bend), 9 1/2" (again touches blank),15" (again touches blank), 21 1/4" good now, 29",37 1/4", 45" (22" from wind level)


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

first 3 way to far apart. First guide from tip should be around 3-3.5 inches in general. Its an Xfast blank so all the bend is in the upper portion. You will need more guides in this area to better follow the curve. As the blank gains more backbone you can space them out farther as there is less bend in the rod blank. Might need another 1 or 2 5.5 guides on it. But you might be able to get by with only 7


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*good advice here...*



katjim00 said:


> first 3 way to far apart. First guide from tip should be around 3-3.5 inches in general. Its an Xfast blank so all the bend is in the upper portion. You will need more guides in this area to better follow the curve. As the blank gains more backbone you can space them out farther as there is less bend in the rod blank. Might need another 1 or 2 5.5 guides on it. But you might be able to get by with only 7


Read above carefully it is spot on IMO. Like stated, each blank is diff and the guide layout can change with every model, depends on power and how fast it bends and where it bends under a load. You will need min 8 guides, maybe even 10 depending on the static test. Start recording your findings and you will find a good "starting point" for each type blank. Good luck and post results.


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

Ok im going to add 2 extra guides it looks ok with 9 guides under slight load static testing, 3 1/4, 6 1/4, 9 1/4, 12 3/4, 16 1/2, 22 1/2, 29, 37 1/2 , 47 1/2.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Your starting your guide spacing with some wierd arbitrary distances, and than have to fill in with extra guides because of it, bend the blank and look at the tip. Stays pretty staight for a while doesn't it before it bends, and the more you bend it, under heavier loads, the more the back bends and the tip straightens toward the load. So why do you need all those close set tip guides when they have little, or no load on them?


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

spoonplugger1 said:


> Your starting your guide spacing with some wierd arbitrary distances, and than have to fill in with extra guides because of it, bend the blank and look at the tip. Stays pretty staight for a while doesn't it before it bends, and the more you bend it, under heavier loads, the more the back bends and the tip straightens toward the load. So why do you need all those close set tip guides when they have little, or no load on them?


Im not for sure how its suppose to be set as i am a rookie, but ill say that the tip bends aloy for the first 15inches and if i put line through the guides and only have about 3 there the line will dip below the rod blank going from guide to guide


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry for getting back to you so late (been busy) but here it is. Starting with guide closest to the tip top. 3.25", 6.9375", 11.0625", 15.6875", 20.8125", 26.5625", 32.875", 39.8125" & 47.5". This should work for 9 guides.


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

Fishsurfer said:


> Sorry for getting back to you so late (been busy) but here it is. Starting with guide closest to the tip top. 3.25", 6.9375", 11.0625", 15.6875", 20.8125", 26.5625", 32.875", 39.8125" & 47.5". This should work for 9 guides.


Thanks ill try that on mine when i build it, i already finished the one above with the measurements i stated, if it is a big difference for the better ill figure out how to redo it


----------

